# Jitmil Raslas is unleased... at last... [Gaomon]



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm still working on his name, so Jitmil Raslas will have to do for now :|

Name: Jitmil Raslas
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Gaomon [Wolf Digimon]
Height: 5"7
Weight: 130lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Red 'n'  White
- Markings: None
- Eye color: Black
- Other features: Obligatory headband as seen on Gaomon himself
Behavior and Personality: Will fight when needed, blushes when people go aaaw/d'aaaw and is willing to help out when needed

Skills: Fighting [how Ironic, since I hate fighting] and Agility
Weaknesses: Being called cute and Milkshakes

Likes: Milkshakes, Chocolate
Dislikes: Rap

History: After his tamer/trainer got killed in a gruesome unicycle accident, Jitmil was been wandering the world like for friends, he usually takes the wrong path, but he always get back onto the right path 

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Brown Boxing Gloves
Picture:






Goal: To get a tamer and become the best
Profession: Wanderer
Personal quote: They call me Mad The Swine!
Theme song: Mad The Swine - Queen
Birthdate: 25/05/1990
Star sign: 

Favorite food: Junk Food ^^
Favorite drink: Milkshakes, Apple Juice
Favorite location: Mandy Moo's Milkshake Bar, Liverpool, UK (They do Oreo Milkshakes)
Favorite weather: Sunny
Favorite color: Red 'n'  White

Least liked food: Animal Organs
Least liked drink: Alcohol
Least liked location: Old Trafford, Manchester, UK
Least liked weather: Cold

Favorite person: Freddie Mercury
Least liked person: Adolf Hitler
Friends: Too many to name; Best Friend: Peter Whiteside aka Bobonastick / Bobonasticknova
Relations: Mated
Enemies: No-one really
Significant other: Mated on the internet
Orientation: Bisexual

kthxbi...


----------

